# Stress Points on a G-Body frame



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I was looking to hopefully reincforce my G-Body frame this winter for 3-wheeling purposes. Where do you guys suggest to reinforce the frame at?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The stress points is the area between the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 11:39 AM~16077999
> *The stress points is the area between the front and rear bumpers.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

front, rear, roof.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not trying to hop or anything. Just 3-wheel occasionally & dont want to go way to extreme on the frame reinforcement if it's not needed.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 10:39 AM~16077999
> *The stress points is the area between the front and rear bumpers.
> *


I checked out your frame wrap homie. Thats some real nice work your doing. I think it's a little much for all I'm trying to do. What do you think?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 11:45 AM~16078071
> *I'm not trying to hop or anything. Just 3-wheel occasionally & dont want to go way to extreme on the frame reinforcement if it's not needed.
> *


Well im not a pro but you should do the rear arches, I would bridge the rear even though some people don't, and the middle rails... If you were hopping you should do the crossmember and all that too. But the safe thing to do I would say is to wrap the whole frame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 10:49 AM~16078103
> *Well im not a pro but you should do the rear arches, I would bridge the rear even though some people don't, and the middle rails... If you were hopping you should do the crossmember and all that too. But the safe thing to do I would say is to wrap the whole frame.
> *


Yeah I just dont want anything buckling like the quarters when I do 3-wheel.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

A arms crossmember rear arches chain bridge and do something to your axel it will take alot of stress 3 wheeling


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats another thing too. I'm notching the rear frame arches to make it lay frame also but I'm making the notches out of 2x3 or 2x4 1/4" wall. Would I still need to reinforce that area?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Doing 3 wheel is more stress than hopping as far as I'm concerned. The frame was not designed to ever handle that much coner to corner flex and the entire frame needs to be strengthend to insure no buckled panels and cracked filler panels or windshield pillars.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 24 2009, 10:52 AM~16078148
> *A arms  crossmember rear arches  chain bridge and do something to your axel it will take alot of stress 3 wheeling
> *


Got any pics or anything about what your talking about on the axle?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 10:53 AM~16078158
> *Doing 3 wheel is more stress than hopping as far as I'm concerned. The frame was not designed to ever handle that much coner to corner flex and the entire frame needs to be strengthend to insure no buckled panels and cracked filler panels or windshield pillars.
> *


So I would have to what your doing in your build up?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

not right now there is many topics on reinforced rearends ill try to get you a link


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 11:56 AM~16078195
> *So I would have to what your doing in your build up?
> *


to be safe yes... I've seen car's w/ stress points last a long time and I seen car's w/ stress points not last too. Your taking more of a chance to fuck up your car if you dont fully wrap your frame...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

haha i found one i started before i finished my car there is alot of nice rearend pics in this one http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=458639&hl=axel reinforcement


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 01:03 PM~16078279
> *to be safe yes... I've seen car's w/ stress points last a long time and I seen car's w/ stress points not last too. Your taking more of a chance to fuck up your car if you dont fully wrap your frame...
> *


Ya. what he said. Do it right and be done with it. You don't need to get crazy with all the front suspension mounts and ears if your not hopping it though.


----------



## 1rana3 (Oct 3, 2008)

also fiberglassing the inside of ur rear quarter panels will prevent buckling on ur quarters  :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 24 2009, 11:04 AM~16078286
> *haha i found  one i started before i finished my car there is alot of nice rearend pics in this one  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=458639&hl=axel reinforcement
> *


Cool. Thanks alot homie. Why dont they weld them plates to the pumpkin on the rear end?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1rana3_@Dec 24 2009, 11:06 AM~16078313
> *also fiberglassing the inside of ur rear quarter panels will prevent buckling on ur quarters   :biggrin:
> *


Seriously?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 11:06 AM~16078309
> *Ya. what he said. Do it right and be done with it. You don't need to get crazy with all the front suspension mounts and ears if your not hopping it though.
> *


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 12:11 PM~16078372
> *Seriously?
> *


Yeah it won't prevent them from buckling but I heard it definitely helps


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 11:13 AM~16078401
> *Yeah it won't prevent them from buckling but I heard it definitely helps
> *


Alright


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 10:53 AM~16078158
> *Doing 3 wheel is more stress than hopping as far as I'm concerned. The frame was not designed to ever handle that much coner to corner flex and the entire frame needs to be strengthend to insure no buckled panels and cracked filler panels or windshield pillars.
> *


x2


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 12:03 PM~16078279
> *to be safe yes... I've seen car's w/ stress points last a long time and I seen car's w/ stress points not last too. Your taking more of a chance to fuck up your car if you dont fully wrap your frame...
> *


i'd say not to run more then 36 volts to the rear either.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 24 2009, 01:54 PM~16079363
> *i'd say not to run more then 36 volts to the rear either.
> *


hes from the air topics last i checked.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2009, 02:31 PM~16079692
> *hes from the air topics last i checked.
> *


So the car is bagged???


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 09:39 AM~16077999
> *The stress points is the area between the front and rear bumpers.
> *


Beat me to it! :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

for decent reinforcement run a plate along the outside of the rails,front bumper to rear bumper and close the inside of the frame up under the doors,do the engine crossmember atleast 3 sides and reinfore the rear spring towers and run a brace across them also you may want to hit the front spring pockets as well as the upper a-arm ears.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 24 2009, 02:43 PM~16079796
> *Beat me to it!  :roflmao:
> *


yea by an entire day


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 10:53 AM~16078156
> *Thats another thing too. I'm notching the rear frame arches to make it lay frame also but I'm making the notches out of 2x3 or 2x4 1/4" wall. Would I still need to reinforce that area?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 24 2009, 01:33 PM~16079707
> *So the car is bagged???
> *


My 84's bagged. I have an 81 I'm gonna juice. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2009, 01:31 PM~16079692
> *hes from the air topics last i checked.
> *


You have to just stick to one topic :uh:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 24 2009, 03:02 PM~16080482
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 24 2009, 01:43 PM~16079796
> *Beat me to it!  :roflmao:
> *


I dont understand whats funny. It's an honest question from somebody that doesnt have a lowrider shop on every corner. There's not even one within 80 miles of me. I have every LR mag since the late 80's but reading aint the same as actually being around it everyday. Just thought you guys would be willing to help out instead of laugh. Thought lowriding was about unity & keeping the tradition alive. Thanks anyways guys. Going back to the air topics where I'm "from".


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 11:21 PM~16083454
> *I dont understand whats funny. It's an honest question from somebody that doesnt have a lowrider shop on every corner. There's not even one within 80 miles of me. I have every LR mag since the late 80's but reading aint the same as actually being around it everyday. Just thought you guys would be willing to help out instead of laugh. Thought lowriding was about unity & keeping the tradition alive. Thanks anyways guys. Going back to the air topics where I'm "from".
> *


I believe he was just laughing at my original responce to your question. You got the help you needed. I explained what was needed and I've posted plenty of build topics you can search for more tips on doing the work yourself. All the info you need can easily be found on this site. It's up to you to put it to good use. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 09:57 PM~16083247
> *You have to just stick to one topic :uh:
> *


 :dunno: do what


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 08:21 PM~16083454
> *I dont understand whats funny. It's an honest question from somebody that doesnt have a lowrider shop on every corner. There's not even one within 80 miles of me. I have every LR mag since the late 80's but reading aint the same as actually being around it everyday. Just thought you guys would be willing to help out instead of laugh. Thought lowriding was about unity & keeping the tradition alive. Thanks anyways guys. Going back to the air topics where I'm "from".
> *


Me a Hater? Far From it Homie! Any way you look at it as Outhopu said our frames were not designed to take the twisting they are subjected when you three wheel. So in a nutshell the entire chassis is your weakest link since it was not designed to take the abuse of three wheeling. Is that a better response? :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 08:35 PM~16083566
> *I believe he was just laughing at my original responce to your question. You got the help you needed. I explained what was needed and I've posted plenty of build topics you can search for more tips on doing the work yourself. All the info you need can easily be found on this site. It's up to you to put it to good use. Good luck with your project.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2009, 09:39 PM~16083591
> *:dunno:  do what
> *


I dont know what it matters if I've posted in air topics. Have no idea what that has to do with anything. I have an og 81 Regal I'm gonna be juicing.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 09:35 PM~16083566
> *I believe he was just laughing at my original responce to your question. You got the help you needed. I explained what was needed and I've posted plenty of build topics you can search for more tips on doing the work yourself. All the info you need can easily be found on this site. It's up to you to put it to good use. Good luck with your project.
> *


Thanks alot. That frame your doing looks pretty bad ass too.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the props. 

Now we can all go to bed feeling warm and fuzzy inside. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2009, 09:54 PM~16083716
> *Thanks for the props.
> 
> Now we can all go to bed feeling warm and fuzzy inside. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man have a good christmas.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 10:44 PM~16083634
> *I dont know what it matters if I've posted in air topics. Have no idea what that has to do with anything. I have an og 81 Regal I'm gonna be juicing.
> *


what i was seeing is, its only really know you have a bagged ride. and it looked to me like you was wanting to strap it. so when the dude said 36v i was like this dudes on air thow. which turns out im wrong.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2009, 10:09 PM~16083786
> *what i was seeing is, its only really know you have a bagged ride. and it looked to me like you was wanting to strap it. so when the dude said 36v i was like this dudes on air thow. which turns out im wrong.
> *


My 84's on air. I've got an 81 that I wanna juice. I'm gonna make the one on air 3 wheel too without air lock ups. :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 24 2009, 03:54 PM~16079363
> *i'd say not to run more then 36 volts to the rear either.
> *


ive ran 72 to the rear of my s10. people would give me the "hand hop" and i would pop up the rear...haha :0


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 24 2009, 10:24 PM~16083881
> *ive ran 72 to the rear of my s10. people would give me the "hand hop" and i would pop up the rear...haha :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 11:21 PM~16083853
> *My 84's on air. I've got an 81 that I wanna juice. I'm gonna make the one on air 3 wheel too without air lock ups. :biggrin:
> *


i just goosed it hard on my regal. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2009, 10:30 PM~16083916
> *i just goosed it hard on my regal.  :biggrin:
> *


I want them both to stand 3.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 11:33 PM~16083940
> *I want them both to stand 3.
> *


 :biggrin: good luck with the air. mine side a dog leg in the middle of the night and rolled into the garage.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2009, 09:56 PM~16083234
> *My 84's bagged. I have an 81 I'm gonna juice. :biggrin:
> *


----------

